# Covering Ears - does your toddler do this?



## stiles' mummy

My 20 month old in the last month or so has taken up the habit of covering his ears once in awhile. We think he started since he's getting his molars and the pain might have gone to his ears. Now, we think he's experimenting that he could block out sounds by doing this. He dosen't seem to be in any pain and he laughs when I pull his hands away from his ears.

Does anyone else's toddler do this or has done this. I hope its a passing phase. It has me a little concerned.


----------



## Leilalu

Ddd used to do that.I think maybe he has just discovered his ears!


----------



## Moon Faerie

DS covers his ears all the time. He's also very weird about anyone touching his ears. I had him in to the Dr last week for a rash and had the Dr. check his ears too, since it was bothering me. Everything's fine though.


----------



## nwaddellr

My DS does this all the time at 19 months. He'll either put his hands over his ears or actually sticks his fingers in his ears. I'm pretty sure he does this for fun to change the sound of things because I see him covering and uncovering his ears rapidly, but it does seem a bit worrisome to mommy at first!


----------



## kchoffmann

My DS does this. It seems obvious to me he's experimenting with the difference in sounds when he covers his ears. He's also sensitive about doctors touching his ears...hmm. But he's never had anything up with his ears to date.


----------



## Yooper

Yep, my 18 month old does this too. She really likes to stick her fingers in her ears when they are covered in food. Nothing like trying to clean refried beans out of a squirmy toddlers ears









Yooper


----------



## Nemmer

My DS started this at around 18 months and would do it alot! He'd stick his fingers in his ears to listen to the difference in sound. Now, a year later, he does it occasionally, but not as often anymore.


----------



## Ilovelife

Yup. Dd does this too. I agree with others that it seems like she's just experimenting with how things sound different when her ears are covered. Putting things IN her ears worries me more....


----------



## quest4quiet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ilovelife*
Yup. Dd does this too. I agree with others that it seems like she's just experimenting with how things sound different when her ears are covered. Putting things IN her ears worries me more....









Lately anything that looks like it will fit will go in and it's driving me nuts!

DS has been covering/sticking fingers in his ears for a few months now. He actually covers them when I try to play peek-a-boo with him. If I say "Where's Duren?" he covers them up, then takes them off when I say "There he is!" I







it!

If I mention anything about covering his eyes istead, he just leaves his ears covered and squeezes his eyes shut


----------



## *Jessica*

My 16 month old son does it, too. He's definitely discovering the difference in sounds when he does it. So cute, but definitely disturbing to momma when it first happens!


----------



## stiles' mummy

I find my little guy is doing this more and more ( a few times a day sometimes, and some days not at all). Always laughs when we take his hands away. Or we'll play a game and I'll sing off key very loudly and he laughs and covers and uncovers his ears quickly. But sometimes he will do it for no reason ( I guess just trying out the fact that he can control sounds by doing this, must be fascinating to them at this age).

Any others who do this????


----------



## SpiralWoman

my DS actually likes to fold his ears forward to cover his ear opening ( if that makes sense to you) & I tell him that when he's a teenager complaining about his big-stickin-out ears he'll be sorry!


----------



## grnmtnmama

my 16 mo ds does it too, and sticks his fingers in his ears. i think he's just playing with the sounds and he loves it!


----------



## G's mommy

My 20 month old likes to cover his ears, too! When he does, I move my mouth like I am talking but make no noise, then when he takes his hands off, I talk aloud again! He really seems to "get" the joke and we both end up laughing!








Carissa, mom of Garrett


----------

